# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  UserGate.v5.0.95.1160. Не работает!!!

## mirvel

Плиз хелп. На сервер ms windows server 2003, поставил UserGate.v5.0.95.1160 и в трее значок агента юзергейта сервера серый!!!
То есть не запускается UserGate Server!!!!
Вопрос в чем суть дела?
Дистр скачал руборда. (UserGate.v5.0.95.1160.Rus.Full-RBC)
Кряка не было! не регистрировал!!!

Кстати может дело в регистрации? 
Даже если дело не в этом скиньте линк на кряк!!! или киген!!!!
Заранее благодарен!!!!

----------


## mirvel

up and aup

----------


## JIMI_X

Ребята, подскажите пожалуйста... ЮГом получилось раскинуть нет по локалке... единственное у юзеров не проходит авторизация гугловской почты... рамблер-почта авторизируется в полном функционале.. Я думаю может в правилах какой сервис не прописал... или само правило еще какое надо... но вот не знаю какое.... может кто сталкивался... подскажите!!!!

----------


## mirvel

> Ребята, подскажите пожалуйста... ЮГом получилось раскинуть нет по локалке... единственное у юзеров не проходит авторизация гугловской почты... рамблер-почта авторизируется в полном функционале.. Я думаю может в правилах какой сервис не прописал... или само правило еще какое надо... но вот не знаю какое.... может кто сталкивался... подскажите!!!!


и гугл почта (gmail) наверное имеешь ввиду не авторизируется через веб или аутлук?

----------


## JIMI_X

> и гугл почта (gmail) наверное имеешь ввиду не авторизируется через веб или аутлук?


Раздал нет через нат...авторизация через веб...

----------


## Васвас

> Раздал нет через нат...авторизация через веб...


Расскажи поподробнее пожалуйста, как ты это сделал?! т.к. у меня такая же проблема?!
Настроил прозрачный режим работы.
+ в браузере не заходит в gmail.

Заранее спрасибо.

----------

